# working 4 hours per day - break entitlement



## dave28 (1 Nov 2006)

Is a person who works 4 hours per day, 5 days per week ( 9.00 am - 1.00 pm) entitled to a break - eg. 15 mins  11.00 - 11.15  or is this at the discretion of the employer


----------



## Tenacious (1 Nov 2006)

It's at the discretion of the employer for you to get a break if you work less than 4 hours a day. You must work for 4.5 hours before you are entitled to a 15 minute break. You are entitled to 30 minute break if you work for 6 hours (which may include the first break). 
See this link : http://www.entemp.ie/publications/employment/1997/workinghours.doc


----------



## dave28 (1 Nov 2006)

Thank you for your help


----------



## Trafford (2 Nov 2006)

Break?? What's that?!


----------

